# Best gym in Leeds?



## Stevee1436114546

Im thinking of joining a gym in Leeds, has anyone had any experiences with any gyms in Leeds?

i thinks there's these gyms in the city centre:

esporta

LA fitness

fitness first

Bodylines natural gym

and a few others i think.


----------



## Five-O

Where Mr Bolton trains, forget the name tbh...none of the above anyway.


----------



## The_Kernal

Im have A gym at tadcaster if its not too far. its a proper bodybuilders gym.

feel free to PM me and you can come for a free work out.

Also stands to anyone else on UKM (Only 1tho)


----------



## trickymicky69

the one where they use peter ridsdales head as deadlift mat is good, can't remember the name though


----------



## Five-O

trickymicky69 said:


> the one where they use peter ridsdales head as deadlift mat is good, can't remember the name though


 :lol: :thumb:


----------



## LeedsBeginner

kelly.km said:


> Im have A gym at tadcaster if its not too far. its a proper bodybuilders gym.
> 
> feel free to PM me and you can come for a free work out.
> 
> Also stands to anyone else on UKM (Only 1tho)


Hi there I just startd to workout. 46 chest 26 quads 15 arm, 252lb. Where about your gym and how much fees? ould be interested.


----------



## Snebsi

I believe the gym Andy trains at is called "Bodies"...or was anyway. I was told it changed owners recently, so don't know if the name has changed.


----------



## Britbb

Snebsi said:


> I believe the gym Andy trains at is called "Bodies"...or was anyway. I was told it changed owners recently, so don't know if the name has changed.


You would be correct!

Except its still called bodies gym.

Its a nice hardcore gym just off of mabgate, near the city centre.

Its a converted mechanics yard/shack with some really good quality stuff in there.

Also there is future bodies in morley, a v good gym, v friendly owner.

Flex in bramley is ok as well.

Also altered images in pudsey.

Those are the 4 best gyms in leeds.

But the best two in my opinion are bodies in city centre (its hard to find though) and future bodies in morley.

Virgin, fitness first, esporta etc etc are all a load of garbage.


----------



## sofresh

www.colfit.com


----------



## big_john86

kelly.km wats the gym called in tadcaster?


----------



## Jason1975

THE BEST GYM IN LEEDS IS WITHOUT DOUBT 'BODYLINES NATURAL GYM'

REALLY FRIENDLY ATMOSPHERE ALSO ITS THE LONGEST RUNNING GYM IN LEEDS AT 21 YEARS . iIT HAS A NO STEROID POLICY WHICH PUTS IT IN A LEAGUE OF ITS OWN ,NO BULL**** JUST GREAT TRAINING FOR EVERYONE. :thumb:


----------



## Zara-Leoni

Britbb said:


> You would be correct!
> 
> Except its still called bodies gym.
> 
> Its a nice hardcore gym just off of mabgate, near the city centre.
> 
> Its a converted mechanics yard/shack with some really good quality stuff in there.
> 
> Also there is future bodies in morley, a v good gym, v friendly owner.
> 
> Flex in bramley is ok as well.
> 
> Also altered images in pudsey.
> 
> Those are the 4 best gyms in leeds.
> 
> But the best two in my opinion are bodies in city centre (its hard to find though) and future bodies in morley.
> 
> Virgin, fitness first, esporta etc etc are all a load of garbage.


Flex has recently moved to Coal Mill Lane, Farsley.....

Fantastic big old converted mill..... main gym is very big and well equipped, they now also have a boxing gym, ladies gym (and no i havent set foot in that part  ) a couple of studios plus sauna and sunbeds.... yet still has a hardcore bb'ing gym type atmosphere :thumbup1:


----------



## Zara-Leoni

Jason1975 said:


> THE BEST GYM IN LEEDS IS WITHOUT DOUBT 'BODYLINES NATURAL GYM'
> 
> REALLY FRIENDLY ATMOSPHERE ALSO ITS THE LONGEST RUNNING GYM IN LEEDS AT 21 YEARS . iIT HAS A NO STEROID POLICY WHICH PUTS IT IN A LEAGUE OF ITS OWN ,NO BULL**** JUST GREAT TRAINING FOR *EVERYONE. * :thumb:


Well its not really for everyone going by what you just said there is it....


----------



## Five-O

Zara-Leoni said:


> Flex has recently moved to Coal Mill Lane, Farsley.....
> 
> Fantastic big old converted mill..... main gym is very big and well equipped, they now also have a boxing gym, ladies gym (and no i havent set foot in that part  ) a couple of studios plus sauna and sunbeds.... yet still has a hardcore bb'ing gym type atmosphere :thumbup1:


Do you live in Leeds now zara or work there?


----------



## albie

Britbb said:


> You would be correct!
> 
> Except its still called bodies gym.
> 
> *Its a nice hardcore gym just off of mabgate, near the city centre.*
> 
> Its a converted mechanics yard/shack with some really good quality stuff in there.
> 
> Also there is future bodies in morley, a v good gym, v friendly owner.
> 
> Flex in bramley is ok as well.
> 
> Also altered images in pudsey.
> 
> Those are the 4 best gyms in leeds.
> 
> But the best two in my opinion are bodies in city centre (its hard to find though) and future bodies in morley.
> 
> Virgin, fitness first, esporta etc etc are all a load of garbage.


Its just down from St James Hospital - used it a bit when i worked at the hospital, quick walk down to it at lunch time, then back up hill to work.


----------



## acjones

im new on this site an i need help bad.....

im from wolverhampton an im working up leeds, swillington staying in a travelogde just down the road, an i cant find a good gym any where, theres a leisure centre but it ain't the best, need a good weights gym any 1 know of 1 in the area would help me a great deal....


----------



## WillP

UK Workout! Its having a massive makeover, should be immense


----------



## tyson-tyla

where abouts is ur gym and how much. i go to one in schothall


----------



## tyson-tyla

where in leeds do u live bcz i have a gym and CPT it free but u have to be unnder 23 ?


----------



## DavidG

Park Centre Fitness in Horsforth is good.


----------



## josh.1

tyson-tyla said:


> where in leeds do u live bcz i have a gym and CPT it free but u have to be unnder 23 ?


Hi just saw this message, where is you gym? I'd be interesed... Im 21

Thanks


----------



## kingdale

altered image


----------



## Bad Alan

^ this great gym


----------



## mojogoes

Britbb said:


> You would be correct!
> 
> Except its still called bodies gym.
> 
> Its a nice hardcore gym just off of mabgate, near the city centre.
> 
> Its a converted mechanics yard/shack with some really good quality stuff in there.
> 
> Also there is future bodies in morley, a v good gym, v friendly owner.
> 
> Flex in bramley is ok as well.
> 
> Also altered images in pudsey.
> 
> Those are the 4 best gyms in leeds.
> 
> But the best two in my opinion are bodies in city centre (its hard to find though) and future bodies in morley.
> 
> Virgin, fitness first, esporta etc etc are all a load of garbage.


To be politically correct the original BODIES GYM was on the other side of the street and part of the old mill buildings the garage just took the name when JOHN closed bodies gym down / or went bust after converting it first into a massage parlour lol........There is / was another gym further up the same street which was a natural bobybuilding gym no drugs called BODYLINE which was first opened by a couple who used to work in a casino in leeds opersit the old LEWIS'S called CAROL and DERICK.


----------



## mojogoes

YES KEN who owns ALTERED IMAGES is one of the last heavy duty old school hardcore gyms around.........any one remember JIM'S GYM at woodhouse?


----------



## mojogoes

DELETED BY MOJOGOES


----------



## Cot123cot

flex or altered image i'd say


----------



## Hard train

Fitness and physique gym is great for body building big hard core free weight room ,heavy dumbbells ,what more do you want.


----------



## sprock

I use xercise4less on kirkstall road as im only up Leeds to see my girl every 2weeks and as its £10 for a month off peak i can get 8 sessions a month there without breaking my bank 

It's decent 75kg dbs few squat racks and everything a usual gym would have.

get's the job done.


----------



## saiyanlift

Virgin Active in kirkstall is damn nice, the spa in there is good too


----------



## nixonbradley

M P Fit in Birstall! :thumbup1:


----------

